# Router mit Hotspot verbinden



## Ma1k (4. Juli 2019)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich möchte einen Router mit einem Hotspot (Telekom Fon) verbinden sodass meine Geräte (Desktop PC, Laptop, PS4, Fernseher, Apple TV usw..) Internet haben.

Welcher Router wäre dafür optimal?


----------



## Matusalem (5. Juli 2019)

Optimal, keine Ahnung. Ob Dein Ansinnen nach den Geschäftsbedingungen der Telekom zulässig ist ebenfalls keine Ahnung.

Fritz!Boxen, selbst eine einfache 4040, haben jedenfalls die Option "Vorhandener Zugang über WLAN" als Internetzugang. Damit sollte das Setup wie Du es Dir vorstellst prinzipiell möglich sein.

Optimieren kannst Du in dem Du Dich mit WLAN auseinandersetzt und ganz dediziert Empfang, verwendete Frequenzbänder, Kanäle, etc optimierst.

Ob Du und Dein Nachbar am Ende zufrieden sein wirst steht in den Sternen, da WLAN so seine Schwächen hat. Ich persönlich habe so meine Zweifel, vor allem wenn ich die Liste der anzuschließenden Geräte und die dahinterstehenden Anwendungen so lese.

Deine Anfrage zeigt mir aber, das ich persönlich meinen Router nicht als freien Hotspot für die Telekom oder Unitymedia freischalten lassen würde, bzw. diesen explizit ausschalte wenn ich mitbekomme das der Internetanbieter einen Hotspot eingerichtet hat. Die Ressource Funk wird bei WLAN von allen Benutzern geteilt, wenn sich jetzt jemand nicht nur sporadisch auf meinem Router einklinkt sondern dauerhaft, dann dürfte ich spürbare Nachteile erleiden. Von der zusätzlichen Energie die mein Router verbrät will ich gar nicht erst reden.

P.S.: Mißversteh mich nicht. Deine Anfrage hat Ihre Berechtigung und wenn es funktioniert und zulässig ist warum nicht. Ich sehe hier die Telekom in der Bringschuld solche Setups zu unterbinden, bzw. den Anschlussinhaber sich bewusst zu werden, das der freie Hotspot eben doch zu Lasten des eigenen Netzwerks gehen kann. Wer das ok findet, wunderbar. Wer nicht, der sollte nicht teilnehmen.


----------



## airXgamer (5. Juli 2019)

Wenn es darum geht ein WLAN zu empfangen und daraus ein neues zu machen, das geht mit jedem x-beliebigen Gerät, z.b. ein TP Link 841 auf OpenWRT (alternatives Betriebsystem für Router) kann das. Den 841er bekommst du an jeder Ecke für ganz wenig Geld gebraucht.


----------



## Ma1k (5. Juli 2019)

Das Problem ist, eine Fritzbox verbindet sich nicht mit einem unverschlüsselten WLAN. Und ich benötige einen Router mit dem man die Authentifizierung machen kann.


----------



## Ma1k (5. Juli 2019)

Ich habe mir einen TP-LINK TL-WR841N WLAN Router gekauft (15€) und diese Anleitung befolgt.

Repeaten von HotSpots und andere Unterwegsanwendungen mit dem TL-WR710N  - Allgemeine Tipps fuer unterwegs - Camperpoint

Funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------

